# Beretta keeps jamming???



## chambers270 (Dec 21, 2010)

I have had a Urika 391 for 2 years now, I have never shot alot with it until this season. I have been duck or dove hunting at least twice a week since season has been in. It started acting up about 2 or 3 weeks ago, the bolt would not close all the way, or it would close very slowly. I took it apart and cleaned it. 

It shot great until I put about 5 or 6 boxes of shot through it and again, the bolt would cycle sluggish after a shot. So I assumed I did not oil it enough, took it apart again last night, cleaned and oiled with Rigs. Then went back after some woodies this morning. It did the same thing once this morning.

Any ideas on what could be causing this problem?
Thanks


----------



## jero77 (Dec 21, 2010)

Did you remove, clean and oil the spring on the magazine tube?(it made mine a lot smoother) make sure you dry the oil with a clean rag after lubing the gun, the oil residue acts like glue when burt powder hits it.


----------



## WFL (Dec 21, 2010)

Clean all the oil off.  Then put the oil that came with it on it.  If you used that oil this time clean it and don't use as much.  That gun does not like the thick oil in the cold temps.  It will get to the point it will just drag like it in a bind.


----------



## jackson county junkee (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_super_black_eagle_2.php

they should have a solution for the jamming problem


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, I did wipe everything down with a clean towel. I will clean it again later with beretta's oil.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 21, 2010)

jackson county junkee said:


> http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_super_black_eagle_2.php
> 
> they should have a solution for the jamming problem



It is actually a Beretta not a Benelli, but thanks anyway. I guess I could look it up on Berettas website.


----------



## 440Mopar (Dec 21, 2010)

I have to take mine all the way down about every three hunts.If I go on a dove hunt I have to clean it after mostly because I'm shooting cheap shells.
  By all the way I mean the trigger and bolt and magazine spring and all. also clean and oil the slide that travels over the magazine .  Opening morning of duck season mine was jamming ,after a complete cleaning ,I thought well great Got to clean it again .Then I noticed the cat tails I was standing in closed in the breach. Every time it cycled it would snap off the top of the stalks in the breach.
  I,ve got the complete guide at home if you need it i'll email it to you.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2010)

jackson county junkee said:


> http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_super_black_eagle_2.php
> 
> they should have a solution for the jamming problem


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2010)

chambers270 said:


> It is actually a Beretta not a Benelli, but thanks anyway. I guess I could look it up on Berettas website.



I think he was pointing you in the direction of selling the Beretta and buying a Benelli


----------



## stowe (Dec 21, 2010)

Go to walmart and buy a Remington 870 I have one that hasnt been cleaned in 4 years and it nevers fails. All those benellis and brownings and berettas are good for show(i have owned all of these but the beretta) but if you want the ultimate waterfowl gun get the 870


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 21, 2010)

391 doesn't like a whole bunch of oil as stated earlier.... we always use pro gold grease and barely put any on it........


----------



## Bird Slayer (Dec 21, 2010)

Buy a sure cycle. It will solve your problem...or atleast it did for me because mine would do basically the same thing. I have a 391 Teknys for sporting clays. If you do get a sure cycle and install it you will probably have to shoot a few boxes of heavier load shells to loosen it up a little because it wont eject the lighter load shells to start out. If this doesnt work send it back to beretta and they will fix it.


----------



## WFL (Dec 21, 2010)

It is the best auto on the market in my opinion.  I base that on what I see on the sporting clay field because we shoot more shells in some weekends then most will fire in a year.  We will burn 2 case a week on the 5 stand to play and I would love to have a nickel for every shell that been down the barrel of my dads 391.  Keep them clean and change the spring once a year or in hunting every few years.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Dec 21, 2010)

chambers270 said:


> I have had a Urika 391 for 2 years now, I have never shot alot with it until this season. I have been duck or dove hunting at least twice a week since season has been in. It started acting up about 2 or 3 weeks ago, the bolt would not close all the way, or it would close very slowly. I took it apart and cleaned it.
> 
> It shot great until I put about 5 or 6 boxes of shot through it and again, the bolt would cycle sluggish after a shot. So I assumed I did not oil it enough, took it apart again last night, cleaned and oiled with Rigs. Then went back after some woodies this morning. It did the same thing once this morning.
> 
> ...



trade it for a benelli. problem solved


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 21, 2010)

The problem you are having is it needs to be cleaned. After cleaning get you some BREAK FREE. Spray it on a clean towel and wipe a lite coat on all the parts. then put gun back togather and wipe the gun down. Auto's are bad when shooting alot and if you put alot of oil on it. Use lite loads the power does not all burn up on the shot and with alot of oil it builds up. Using high louds 3' and 3.5 clean after every time you shoot and your problem will be take care of. One thing about breck free is  it dont take much and it will not freeze up like alot of gun oils will. law inforcement, pro hunters,and the Army,has been using it for years. It doesnt freeze till around 45 below.  My dad was a gun smith for over forty years and that is all he used. Shot gun isnt bad, but if you put in a rife barrel , you need to clean it out before using it because it will make you bullet faster. All you need to do is run a dry patch down the barrel.
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## mauk trapper (Dec 21, 2010)

Never seen an auto that didn't jam at one time or another. It really is annoying when the birds are wrapping you up. I am a firm believer in pump guns when it comes to wing shooting unless I'm hunting quail then I'll shift to one of my over and under's. That being said not everyone wants to have to use a pump. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## stowe (Dec 21, 2010)

mauk trapper said:


> Never seen an auto that didn't jam at one time or another. It really is annoying when the birds are wrapping you up. I am a firm believer in pump guns when it comes to wing shooting unless I'm hunting quail then I'll shift to one of my over and under's. That being said not everyone wants to have to use a pump. Hope you find a solution.


----------



## bbducks (Dec 21, 2010)

I have a benelli sport 2 I have shot sporting clays with it for 4 years never a problem I paid 1500$$$ for a reason I ain't gana clean a gun more than once a year if it wont shoot buy one that will. Just my opinion. Last year we hunted swamps never jammed. This is the second year without a cleaning.


----------



## meleagris (Dec 21, 2010)

Mine does the same thing.  It appears to have more to do with the gas venting system than too much or too little oil.  Clean the gas piston and valve assembly really good and you'll be back in business.


----------



## buddy48 (Dec 21, 2010)

jackson county junkee said:


> http://www.benelliusa.com/shotguns/benelli_super_black_eagle_2.php
> 
> they should have a solution for the jamming problem



X2


----------



## CAL (Dec 21, 2010)

Nobody has said what I find causing the most problems with my auto's.Take the barrel off and clean the chamber.Your gun is closing slow because of the plastic left in the chamber from shooting.Reloads really cause a lots of these kind of problems.Take a shotgun brush and screw it on a short piece of cleaning rod.Chuck the rod in an electric drill.put a little oil on the brush and turn on the drill.It will cut the plastic out of the chamber in no time.Your gun will function like new!


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 21, 2010)

Adding to what Cal said I would also replace the action spring.  Clean it up good, drop in a $4 spring and it should be good to go and keep your fingers out of that bolt, the new spring will slam her home.


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 22, 2010)

bbducks said:


> I have a benelli sport 2 I have shot sporting clays with it for 4 years never a problem I paid 1500$$$ for a reason I ain't gana clean a gun more than once a year if it wont shoot buy one that will. Just my opinion. Last year we hunted swamps never jammed. This is the second year without a cleaning.



I have shot quite a few clays, dove and duck with this gun before ever cleaning. I really did not do anything but spray a little oil in once and awhile for the first 2 years. But I have shot more shells this year than I ever have wingshooting.

I took it down last night, cleaned everything good and shot this morning with no problems.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 22, 2010)

Traded my Jamanelli off for a Beretta and have not looked back. Have owned a few of each and always come back to Beretta. Listen to the guys telling you how to clean your Beretta and enjoy your gun.


----------



## bbducks (Dec 22, 2010)

chambers270 said:


> I have shot quite a few clays, dove and duck with this gun before ever cleaning. I really did not do anything but spray a little oil in once and awhile for the first 2 years. But I have shot more shells this year than I ever have wingshooting.
> 
> I took it down last night, cleaned everything good and shot this morning with no problems.



Polish the part of the bolt that goes into the stock with a drimel. Alot smoother. What choke do u shoot in urs for ducks


----------



## watermedic (Dec 22, 2010)

Mine did the same when I first got it. I took it out, oiled it up with transmission fluid and shot 4 boxes of shells as fast as I could load them. Haven't had any issues since.

I also have a 3901 20 ga. that did the same. The tranny fluid and 4 boxes did the trick.

Also, I use a light oil like rusty duck or rem oil on my autos during the season.


----------



## little rascal (Dec 22, 2010)

*my extrema has never*

jammed, but the action has gotten slow when it get's real dirty. Remington hulls are the worst. I had my trigger jam a couple times, have to break it down and nobody mentioned it, but take the trigger assembly out and dump it on a white piece of paper and look at all the un-burnt powder in the trigger assembly. I shoot mine til it slows and have even been out hunting and had to wipe oil from the dipstick on the boat motor to lube it. Beretta's used to be the dirtier they got the better they shot, but some of these new powders in steel really get's them dirty. Also, the alloy recievers and rails on the actions need a little more lube than the old steel guns did. My rails look like a galvanized texture and they have to be oiled lightly, and often. Benelli's don't get as dirty, but the springs get weak and the actions sometimes don't fully close. You have to clean and lube them all eventually.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 22, 2010)

Look on the side of it somewhere and see if it says BENELLI if it dont... Thats your problem


----------



## DOUBLE LUNG 311 (Dec 22, 2010)

*870 lover*

What you need to do, is get you a new spring and clean her up good. Then call that guy that loves his 870 so much and maybe he will let you use his gun to paddle your boat. I love a remington, but there is no comparison in an Italian made firearm and a remington 870. You've got a great gun, but if you decide you dont want it just call me,I have two just like it and I will give it a good home.


----------



## matt123 (Dec 22, 2010)

it may be ur ammo too. i heard that black cloud ammo locked up a guys gun that i just hunted with. and it was a benelli


----------



## swamppirate (Dec 23, 2010)

Stowe makes a good point about the 870...it's like a revolver vs a semi-auto pistol....less things to go wrong. That being said, the lube is probably your problem (hopefully your gun is clean). Many lubes will gum up, especially in cold conditions. I have been selling guns for 15+ years, what I would recommend is a product called G-96 . It will not gum up on you and should solve your problem.
Try this...  http://www.g96.com/


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 23, 2010)

chambers270 said:


> I have shot quite a few clays, dove and duck with this gun before ever cleaning. I really did not do anything but spray a little oil in once and awhile for the first 2 years. But I have shot more shells this year than I ever have wingshooting.
> 
> I took it down last night, cleaned everything good and shot this morning with no problems.



Take it to a gunsmith for a real cleaning If you donot take the gun completely apart that is what happens. It is not clean. You do not need a new gun,or new parts,or different ammo. A gunsmith will charge you around $25to $35 to clean it and it will shoot like it is brand new. Also if there is something else wrong he can fix that too. 
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------

